# Deaths in Wrestling



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a short list of 76 notable wrestlers, and the year and reported cause of their deaths.

Toping the list are heart related issues like heart attack, stroke and failure with 27, or 36%. Second on the list are drug overdoses with 8.

    *  Dory Funk, Sr.: June 3, 1973--Died in his home.
    * Bobby Shane (Bob Schoenberger)--February 20, 1975--Died when the private airplane he was piloting crashed near Tampa, FL; he was 40.  Injured in the crash were wrestlers Buddy Colt, Austin Idol and Playboy Gary Hart.
    * Chris Taylor--June 30, 1979--Died of heart failure after a long period of declining health.
    * Edward "Bearcat" Wright--August 28, 1982--Died from sickle cell anemia
    * David Von Erich--February 2, 1984--Died of enteritis (acute inflammation of the intestine)
    * Vince McMahon, Sr.: May 27, 1984--Died from Cancer.
    * Adrian Adonis: July 4, 1988--Died when a mini van drove off a cliff into a lake.
    * Bruiser Brody--July 17, 1988--Stabbed to death in a locker room fight with another wrestler.
    * Haystacks Calhoun: December 7, 1989--Complications from diabetes.
    * Dick the Bruiser--November 10, 1991--Died of internal bleeding after rupturing a blood vessel while weight lifting.
    * Buzz Sawyer--February 7, 1992--Died of a drug overdose.
    * Andre The Giant: January 27, 1993--Died of a heart attack.
    * Texas Tornado Kerry Von Erich: February 18, 1993--Committed suicide.
    * Dino Bravo: March 11, 1993--Died of gunshot wounds in his living room.
    * Joey Marella (WWF Referee/Gorilla Monsoon's Son): July 4, 1994--Died in motorcycle accident.
    * Jerry "Crusher" Blackwell--January 22, 1995--Died of complications from injuries sustained in a road accident.
    * Big John Studd: March 20, 1995--Died of liver cancer.
    * Ray Stevens--May 3, 1996--Died of heart failure.
    * Dick Murdoch--June 14, 1996--Died of heart failure.
    * Sapphire: September 10, 1996--Died from a heart attack.
    * Dr. Bill Miller--March 24, 1997--Died of heart failure.
    * Stan Stasiak: June 12, 1997--Died from heart failure.
    * Dick "Bulldog" Brower--September 15, 1997--Died of heart failure.
    * Brian Pillman: October 5, 1997--Died from arteriosclerotic heart disease.
    * Bobo Brazil: January 20, 1998--Died from complications from a stroke.
    * Louie Spicolli: February 15, 1998--Died from arteriosclerotic heart disease caused by hypertrophic cardiomyopathy syndrome.
    * Junk Yard Dog: June 2, 1998--Died in a car accident after falling asleep at the wheel.
    * Sky Low Low [famous midget wrestler]: November 9, 1998--heart failure.
    * January 31, 1999--Died of colon cancer.
    * Rick Williams [Renegade in WCW]: February 23, 1999--Died from suicide.
    * Ravishing Rick Rude: April 20, 1999--Died from heart attack.
    * Owen Hart: May 23, 1999--Died from 50 foot fall from ceiling to ring.
    * Brian Hildebrand (WCW Referee Mark Curtis): September 8, 1999--Died after a two year battle with stomach cancer.
    * Gorilla Monsoon: October 5, 1999--Died from a heart attack.
    * Bobby Duncum, Jr: January 24, 2000--Drug overdose.
    * Gordon Solie: July 27, 2000--Died from cancer.
    * Toru Tanaka: August 22, 2000--Died from a heart attack.
    * Yokozuna:  October 22, 2000--Died from a heart attack.
    * Johnny Valentine: April 24, 2001--Natural Causes.
    * Tex McKenzie--May 31, 2001--Died of an aortic aneurysm.
    * Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy: July 16, 2001--Blood clot in the heart.
    * Rhonda Singh: August 2, 2001--Drug Overdose which caused a Heart Attack
    * Blaise Alexander (WCW race car driver): October 4, 2001--Complications from a head injury received in a car race.
    * "Gentleman" Chris Adams: October 7, 2001--Shot to death.
    * Helen Hart: November 4, 2001--Complications from a seizure.
    * Russ Haas: December 15, 2001--Heart Attack.
    * Wahoo McDaniels: April 18, 2002--Died from complications from renal failure and diabetes.
    * Lou Thesz: April 28, 2002--Died from natural causes after heart surgery earlier in the year.
    * Big Dick Dudley: May 16, 2002--Kidney failure
    * "The British Bulldog" Davey Boy Smith: May 18, 2002--Died from a heart attack.
    * Rocco Rock of Public Enemy: September 21, 2002--Heart Attack.
    * "Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig: February 10, 2003--acute cocaine intoxication.
    * Miss Elizabeth: May 1, 2003--Died from a combination of alcohol and painkillers.
    * "Classy" Freddie Blassie: June 2, 2003--Unknown
    * Stu Hart: October 16, 2003--Natural Causes
    * Hawk [Michael Hegstrand]-- October 19, 2003--Heart Attack
    * Crash Holly--November 6, 2003--Drug overdose
    * Larry "Moondog Spot" Booker--November 29, 2003--Collapsed in the ring
    * Malice/The Wall [Jerry Tuite]--December 6, 2003--acute heart attack
    * Jack Tunney--January 24, 2004--Heart attack
    * Hercules--March 6, 2004--Died in his sleep.
    * James Dudley--Early June 1, 2004--Died of natural causes.
    * Ray "Big Bossman" Traylor--September 22, 2004--Heart failure.
    * Chris Candido--April 28, 2005--Blood clot and complications due to surgery.
    * Lord Alfred Hayes--July 21, 2005--Complications from a series of strokes.
    * Moondog King [Ed "Sailor" White]--August 26, 2005--Unknown
    * Eddie Guerrero--November 13, 2005--Enlarged Heart due to years of drug use.
    * Johnny Grunge of Public Enemy--February 16, 2006--Unknown at this time.
    * John Tenta [Earthquake]--June 7, 2006--bladder cancer.
    * Bam Bam Bigelow [Scott Bigelow]--January 19, 2007--Drugs.
    * Mike Awesome--February 17, 2007--Apparent Suicide. 
    * Bad News Brown--March 6, 2007--Heart Attack
    * "Big Cat" Ernie Ladd--March 10, 2007--Cancer
    * "Sensational" Sherri (Martel)--June 15, 2007--Unknown at this time
    * Nancy "Women" (Sullivan) Benoit--June 25, 2007--Strangulation. Died at home with Chris Benoit and their son Daniel (Suffocation).
    * Chris Benoit--June 25, 2007--Suicide by Hanging 

Heart Attack/Failure/ Stroke 27
Drug OverDose / Complications 8
Suicide 4
Murdered 4
Unknown  3
Cancer 10 
Other 10
Natural causes 5
In sleep 1
Kidney Failure 1
In Ring Accident / Training Accident 3


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 27, 2007)

> * Haystacks Calhoun: December 7, 1989--Complications from diabetes.


If this is the old-time guy I'm thinking of (he was wrestling when I watched with my grandfather in late 50s/early 60s), then he lived a long life. Haystack was one of Leonard's favorites (_no one _called him 'Grandpa' on threat of death), and what's interesting is they died within two years of each other.

Interesting find, Bob. Thanks.


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2007)

dman....that reads like ''reasons to not take steriods'' leaflet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the heart issues are a definite reason to avoid em. I've found that looking up more details on those deaths, often you find drug and/or alcohol abuse mentioned.

Some of those though, aren't related.  I think Sapphire and Yokozuna were due to their weight, both were quite obese as I recall.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2007)

I remember watching so many of them.

with only 5 having a natural death it is a grusome picture of the industry


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Some of those though, aren't related.  I think Sapphire and Yokozuna were due to their weight, both were quite obese as I recall.



I was thinking the same about Haystack: 'Diabetes related' sounds like initial cause might have been weight.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

Something else to consider.  The OD's.  Usually involved painkillers.  These guys go through alot of punishment, in some cases 300+ days a year.

Boxers get time to heal.  Football players get a week between games.  Some of these guys, work, get on a plane, get off, nap, work, and get right back out heading to the next stop.  I think Edge recently did 3 matches in 2 days, right after a major PPV that put him through hell.

The pain gets to you..  How many of us have had a headache, taken the recommended 2 pills, then an hour later said "They need help" and taken 2 more? I suffer from migraines.  Ibuprophen is a staple of my diet some days it seems.  Sometimes, you just forget, was it 2 hours ago or 4. So you take more.

And like Brian Pillman, you don't wake up. 

We ask these guys to fly for us. We ask them to fall from ladders, and scaffolding, to crash through tables, and land on glass and thumbtacks and barbed wire. And we applaud them, we cheer for them, but we rarely see them afterword, in pain, barely able to walk, with destroyed knees and shoulders, and necks, with broken backs, and torn flesh, and all the pain and agony that goes with it.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a serious in depth federal investigation into the WWE and it's shady business practices is long overdue!  How many more wrestlers have to die before someone takes notice.  It's pretty sad when I watch old wrestling footage from when I was young (and I'm only 26) and half the wrestler's on the card are now deceased!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the biggest complaint is their treatment as independent contractors, not employees. They've been doing things to try and help, especially with their new wellness program. Problem is, it needs to be done more often and evenly across the board.  But, they have caught violators and been dealing with them. Why do you think Chris Masters 'shrunk' recently?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think the biggest complaint is their treatment as independent contractors, not employees.



Yeah, that doesn't seem right.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know that I buy into the whole "wellness program" Vince has far too long a track record with steroids and an absolute love for the "bigger wrestlers."  Plus there are so many designer steroids and human growth hormones that cannot be detected yet through drug testing.

Bottom line is that it's a business where the athletes are basically forced to perform over 300 nights a year and "encouraged" through a no show/no dough policy to abuse all kinds of pain killers just to get through the day.

McMahon's as shrewd a businessman as they come and constantly tries to gloss over the fact of 60 wrestler deaths in the last 10 years.  It's gotten out of hand.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

But not all of those deaths are WWE/F people. Some were also in fact encouraged to get help, but didn't. 

You're right. The environment doesn't help em, but it's not fair to place all the blame on Vince.  These guys have to take responsibility for their own actions.  They chose to do it.  Some guys, have said no, and still been stars.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

True, but I think the one's that have elevated to "superstars" and did not use any performance enhancing drugs are few and far between.

I also agree that each individual made their own decisions and when the "sickness" (drinking, steroids, pain killers, recreational drugs, and that sickening desire to keep pushing forward with it) as termed by Roddy Piper sets in on these guys it's a nasty downward spiral.

Too many stories of Vince telling the guys you either perform or you're fired cause me to place a lot of the blame on his shoulders.  The bottom line is he runs the top promotion and has for years.  Many of the recent deaths are guys that spent at least some time in the WWF/WWE.  The rest were guys trying to keep up with the jones' to make their break in the business.  Vince makes the schedules and hires/fires based on the "product" that he likes to put out there the mega sized heavyweights.

I grew up in New Haven, CT which was the original WWWF stomping grounds and have known a few guys (not major stars) that have been in the business.  It's a rough and tumble lifestyle more so than most realize when they get into it.  I just think there needs to be stricter scrutiny on what's goin on behind the scenes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2007)

Won't get any disagreement on that here.  Too many of these guys burn out way too young, and the desire to not 'lose their spot', makes for poor decisions.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking at that list again reminds me of just how many of those listed I'd call all time favorites, especially "Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig.  My two favorite tag teams are no more, Davey Boy Smith is dead and The Dynamite Kid is confined to a wheelchair due to work related injuries.  The Road Warriors?  LOD Hawk.  Even my first "crush" Miss Elizabeth....almost makes ya wonder who's next??

Well, hopefully they figure something out.  Thanks for the intelligent conversation on the subject.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 28, 2007)

The Von Erich's probably had the most tragedy out of all of the "families."  

Four of the five are dead, three by suicide in consecutive years.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2007)

The Von Erich story is just plain sad. There was alot of promise in them. I remember watching them back when I think the org was called WCCW had it's program from the old Sportatorium in TX.



Here's another article on death in wrestling.
The Bell Tolls For Them
By Steve Simmons (sports reporter)
http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/OtherSports/2007/06/28/4296540-sun.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2007)

Not to drag the Benoit topic in here (rather keep it more focused on everyone) but Wade Keller makes some good points here:

Spotlight Article - KELLER: Benoit Family Murder - What the five main talking points should be
By Wade Keller, Torch editor
Jun 27, 2008, 12:15

One part stood out greatly:


> Years Without Predictable Vacations:
> 
> If wrestlers had six weeks off twice a year, every year, year after year, it would dramatically, I believe, change the mental and physical health of wrestlers. It would change the tone of the locker room from an endless frat party/rock concert tour/pro athlete season to a more reasonable, humane, family-friendly, health-friendly environment. If every wrestler in the locker room had mandatory breaks of six weeks twice a year, they'd be "on" for nine months a year total, still have plenty of time to make a great living, perhaps have a long career, and along the way enjoy life more, be there for their kids and spouses, decompress, explore hobbies, and build well-rounded lives.



These guys are almost forced to keep going, working hurt, to keep their spots  They don't make a salery, but instead tend to make a small downside guarentee, and then a cut of the house plus merchandise. Champions get a higher cut, but also work harder and longer.    A recent case is Mr. Kennedy. Set to receive a huge push, he was injured and the doc said "6 months" so plans were changed.  He's now back at mid-card as the doctors diagnosis was wrong, and suing the doctor for last earnings. For every Hogan or Triple H who can come and go, there are hundreds of guys who want to hold onto that moment in the spotlight for as long as they can, and make as much as they can, because all glory is fleeting.  People look at Flair and wonder why someone like himself, with 30+ years in, who must have made a ton of money, still puts on the boots.  Simple.  He needs the money, and you don't make it as a manager or announcer.  So he pops some pain killers, and goes on, and friends wonder when he'll be added to the list.


----------

